# Contest Entries needed...



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

I have a total of two and we're six days out...

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=134494


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Well, I sold my camera and I have a bum knee, so I guess I have an excuse. Hoping for delivery of the new camera tomorrow or Friday. The knee will get better when it gets better. 

C'mon folks, get to shootin'! Don't make me go shoot the Ferry!
Mike


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Mike,

Take pictrues of your crutches. :rotfl:


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

grayfish said:


> Mike,
> 
> Take pictrues of your crutches. :rotfl:


that's not as funny as it sounds. my daughter has had a fast route from illness to tonsillectomy in the last two weeks and you should have seen me eyeing the wheelchairs in the hospital on Wednesday.

hmm


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Jack, I don't have any stinkin' crutches but I do have a walker! 
Mike


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

MT Stringer said:


> Jack, I don't have any stinkin' crutches but I do have a walker!
> Mike


I do believe that would qualify as a transportation medium. New camera arrive yet?


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Koru said:


> that's not as funny as it sounds. my daughter has had a fast route from illness to tonsillectomy in the last two weeks and you should have seen me eyeing the wheelchairs in the hospital on Wednesday.
> 
> hmm


Sorry to hear about your daughter. Hope she gets well soon.. The crutch picture was only a half joke. I think a wheel chair would count also. Just thinking outside the box.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

grayfish said:


> Sorry to hear about your daughter. Hope she gets well soon.. The crutch picture was only a half joke. I think a wheel chair would count also. Just thinking outside the box.


rough day today for her but she is an absolute angel and doing really well. 

i was thinking about taking a photo of a bottle of Absinthe (not mine)... ever been transported via alcohol before? <--- how's that for outside the box? 

just emailed my entry to Rusty. it will probably shock him as it's not the last one in on the last day this time.

rosesm


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

I was eyeing the yellow legged wasps building a nest in the corner of my entryway and thinking how great would it be to get a shot of one of them carrying something. I could call it transporting goods.


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

yep he should have a few now as i also sent him one that i had used on something else before.


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

Ok, mines in!


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Wanna race? (No photos please) LOL, Guy


MT Stringer said:


> Jack, I don't have any stinkin' crutches but I do have a walker!
> Mike


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Ill have to pass on this one....still learning the camera but, Ill try and jump in on the next.


----------

